# Hello from MA



## bnh (Mar 13, 2010)

I am a second year beekeeper with 2 hives and 2 NUCS on the way. I am very happy that the hives survived the winter despite my "help". I was welcomed last week with a kiss on the nose from one hive. This year is going to be great!

I appreciate all the discussions.

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome Stephan, I'm up in Berkshire county MA. You should check out MA beekeepers association. They have a good field day in June at UMass agronomy barn


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Wilkommen!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the second year. My second year was actually more fun than my first!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you are off to a good start.


----------



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome, the Massbee field day in June is worth putting on your schedule.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

BNH,
Welcome, I lived in Northboro for 35 years. Was a nice little farm town back then.

Talk to you soon,
Brooklyn


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi from one Mass resident to another.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

2nd year beek here too, from Dudley, MA. Good luck!


----------



## bnh (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the nice welcome! A beekeeping excuse to go up to UMASS for the weekend! Count me in.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

bnh
welcome - I got my 2 through to this spring too. 2nd year for me as well. I am here in Framingham. Keep in touch


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

It's funny I came all the way to Sc to talk to people that lived on my back door. What a small world.

You guys should join the Evening chat starts around 8:15 -8:30 every evening.

Great time and you can talk to some of the big guys in the bee industry.

Brooklyn


----------

